

Lapis – A Web Framework for Lua - gprasanth
http://leafo.net/lapis/

======
gprasanth
Cool video:
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Eo67iTY1Yf8](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Eo67iTY1Yf8)

